# Umrechnung von Grad Celsius nach Grad Fahrenheit



## Mike1001 (3. Mai 2006)

Hallom

hab ein rießen problem muss morgen Mittag was abgeben und ich komm einfach nicht weiter:
es geht darum ein programm zu erstlelen bei dem man grad in fahreheint und umgekehrt umrechnen kann mein
Quellcode bis jetzt sieht so aus:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.*;

	
	
	public class Umrechnung extends javax.swing.JFrame 
	implements ActionListener{
	 JTextField eingabe= new JTextField(15);
	 JTextField ausgabe= new JTextField(15);
		JComboBox FahrCels= new JComboBox();
		JButton ok= new JButton("umrechnen");
		
	public Umrechnung(){
		super("Umrechnungen Fahrenheit <-> Celsius");
		setSize(500, 300);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
		JPanel pane= new JPanel();
		
		FahrCels.addItem("Celsius in Fahrenheit");
		FahrCels.addItem("Fahrenheit in Celsius");
		
		JLabel CelsiusToFahr= new JLabel("Bitte Gradzahl eingeben:");
		JLabel FahrCelsaus= new JLabel("Bitte die Umrechnungsrichtung auswählen");
		JLabel Ergebnis= new JLabel("Ergebnis beträgt:");
		
		
		eingabe.addActionListener(this);
		FahrCels.addActionListener(this);
		ok.addActionListener(this);
		
		
		pane.add(CelsiusToFahr);
		pane.add(eingabe);
		pane.add(FahrCelsaus);
		pane.add(FahrCels);
		pane.add(ok);
		pane.add(Ergebnis);
		pane.add(ausgabe);
		
		setContentPane(pane);
		show();
	}
	
	
	public static void main(String[] arguments){
		Umrechnung input = new Umrechnung();
		
	}

	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
		Object source= evt.getSource();
		
		float x=0;
		float ergebnis;
	if(source==ok){
	if (source==eingabe){
		String wert = eingabe.getText();
	}
	if (source == FahrCels){
		if(0== FahrCels.getSelectedIndex()){
		ergebnis = (9/5) *  x + 32;
		}
		else
		ergebnis = (x-32) * (5/9);
	}}
	ergebnis= ausgabe.setText();
}
}
```




was ist alles falsch 
er macht einfach nicht was ich will
sorry bin anfänger
bitte um schnelle hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_ edited by thE_29: Code Tags!!_


----------



## André Uhres (3. Mai 2006)

Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..ich komm einfach nicht weiter..


Schau dir doch deinen Code etwas genauer an.
Zum Beispiel diesen Teil:

```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
        Object source= evt.getSource();
        
        float x=0;
        float ergebnis;
        if(source==ok){
            if (source==eingabe){
                String wert = eingabe.getText();
            }
            if (source == FahrCels){
                if(0== FahrCels.getSelectedIndex()){
                    ergebnis = (9/5) * x + 32;
                } else
                    ergebnis = (x-32) * (5/9);
            }
        }
        ergebnis= ausgabe.setText();
    }
```
Wenn source==ok ist wie kann dann gleichzeitig source==eingabe sein?
Und was soll "ergebnis= ausgabe.setText();" machen?
"setText" hat erstens keinen Rückgabewert und verlangt zweitens ein Argument.


----------



## Eminent (3. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich lösen wir hier keine Hausaufgaben, aber ich bin heute mal nett   

_edit dbac: richtig tun wir nicht....._

Der Code beinhaltet jetzt keine Fehlerbehandlung (was is z. B. wenn man Buchstaben eingibt?) und ist auch sonst einfach mal in paar min schnell so dahin geschrieben von mir (also keine Garantie auf Layout und Richtigkeit). Am besten du nimmst den Code mal als Ansatz und machst das ganze selber nochmal.


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2006)

ja der code würd mich auch interessieren
wer hat den denn wieder rausgenommen
was solln das


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Mai 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja der code würd mich auch interessieren
> wer hat den denn wieder rausgenommen





> _edit *dbac*_


(==Deathbyaclown)




			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was solln das





> Eigentlich lösen wir hier keine Hausaufgaben [...]
> _edit dbac: richtig tun wir nicht....._


----------



## Mike1001 (3. Mai 2006)

is ja echt ein tolles Forum hier..
Eminent wollte helfen dann wird der Code wieder rausgenommen...
1. war das keine Hausaufgabe
2. was für Moralapostel sind hier eigentlich im Forum
echt schwach!!!
Dann wird man auch noch dumm angemacht(von Opa Andre "Schau Dir doch Deinen Code etwas genauer an"), wenn man Hilfe sucht..
Eben weil ich noch nicht so sicher bin schreib ich doch ins Anfängerforum!!!!
Tolle Vorstellung meine Herren!!!!!


----------



## abollm (4. Mai 2006)

Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> is ja echt ein tolles Forum hier..
> Eminent wollte helfen dann wird der Code wieder rausgenommen...
> 1. war das keine Hausaufgabe
> 2. was für Moralapostel sind hier eigentlich im Forum
> ...



Man kann ja über das Löschen des von Eminent Geposteten streiten, aber dadurch, dass du hier eine Reihe von Beschimpfungen aufstellst, verbesserst du deinen Code auch nicht. Und das, obwohl du schon Tipps erhalten hast, und zwar von mind. einem Poster, den du nun beschimpfst.

Es ist hier im Forum inzwischen eben "gute Sitte", nicht einfach fertigen Code auf offensichtliche Aufgaben aus Schule oder Hochschule zu posten.

Und überhaupt, ich zitiere dich: "1. war das keine Hausaufgabe"

Aber was steht in deinem Ausgangsposting? -> "hab ein rießen problem muss morgen Mittag was abgeben"

Ne, ist klar, ist natürlich keine gestellte Aufgabe. Du drängelst einfach nur so hier herum ... oder?

Zur "Aufgabe" zurück: Wo genau hast du jetzt noch Probleme?


----------



## André Uhres (4. Mai 2006)

Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> is ja echt ein tolles Forum hier..


Ja, finde ich auch.



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eminent wollte helfen


Nicht nur er !



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann wird der Code wieder rausgenommen...


Das gehört dazu!



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. war das keine Hausaufgabe


Keine Hausaufgabe ist eine Hausaufgabe.



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. was für Moralapostel sind hier eigentlich im Forum echt schwach!!!


Keine. Alle sind stark.



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann wird man auch noch dumm angemacht


Nein, das war klug abgemacht.



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> von Opa Andre "Schau Dir doch Deinen Code etwas genauer an"


Ja dann schau nur nicht hin! Nur nicht überanstrengen, junger Mann.



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn man Hilfe sucht..


..dann sollte man immer freundlich bleiben.



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eben weil ich noch nicht so sicher bin schreib ich doch ins Anfängerforum!!!!


Ja, und weil du noch nicht so sicher bist, beschimpfst du einfach mal die anderen, man weiss ja nie...



			
				Mike1001 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tolle Vorstellung meine Herren!!!!!


Danke, danke. Man gibt sich Mühe. Der Termin für die Abgabe der Nichthausaufgabe rückt ja auch immer näher !


----------



## Eminent (4. Mai 2006)

So bevor der Thread jetzt wieder ausartet (kenne da ja schon das ein oder andere Beispiel) sag ich mal [schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]LOCKER BLEIBEN[/schild]. 

Mein Code war nicht viel anders als deiner. Und was Andres dir geschrieben hat ist schon richtig, deine actionPerformed-Methode kann so nich funktionieren.

Die grafische Oberfläche hast du ja schon, und die kann man (meiner Meinung nach) so auch verwenden. Das einzige was dir noch fehlt ist die richtige Reaktion auf einen Klick auf deinen Button. Stell dir doch mal folgende Fragen:

1. Wo brauchst du eigentlich einen ActionListener? Braucht den die CheckBox, der Button oder ein Textfeld?
    Sicher kann ich dir schon mal sagen es braucht nur einer!  :meld:  
2. Was muss passieren wenn auf den Button geklickt wird? 
3. Und wie merke ich wenn auf den Button geklickt wird?

Die Fragen kannst du dir / mir und den anderen mal beantworten und ich denke dann solltest du auch schon fast eine Lösung haben.


----------



## Mike1001 (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

habs mittlerweile hinbekommen...
Wollte nur nochmal sagen, dass ich niemanden persönlich angreifen wollte und wer das trotzdem so empfunden hat, den bitte ich um Entschuldigung!

Mike


----------

